# Guess who is an AKC Achiever Dog?



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Congratulations -Babykins is a very special dog.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Asta's Mom, thanks. DH and I just love her.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations to you two as a great team, so based on rally, tricks and obedience I guess. I was super surprised to get one for Javelin (Lily not so much since she has done so much).


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> Congratulations to you two as a great team, so based on rally, tricks and obedience I guess. I was super surprised to get one for Javelin (Lily not so much since she has done so much).


I haven't done Rally in AKC so I'm guessing it was the agility title that must have sparked this. It is a nice surprise to get in the mail isn't it?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Okay, yes agility then. It is a nice title to get since it is about how versatile your dog is.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

To think this all started because I took her to a basic obedience class.

At this class I discovered there was something called Therapy Dogs and Canine Good Citizenship for which you could take classes and then an exam at the end. From there it snowballed...... Poodles are so versatile.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Congratulations on having an Achiever Dog. It's nice to have a recognition that you're succeeding at trying different things with your dog.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What a nice surprise to receive in the mail! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I think AKC was smart to make this because it feels encouraging and it is nice to have it recognized. And who doesn’t like good surprises. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Congratulations, Skylar and Babykins! :love2:


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Wonderful! Babykins is really special, so it's nice that she has been recognized for her achievements (and yours, of course!).


I'll tell Zoe that her cousin is way ahead of her and that she'd better get busy learning and doing!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks everyone. 

Johanna I sometimes wish I had known then what I know now. After reading about members here showing their poodles in conformation I regret I didn’t give that a try. Although I couldn’t have done it with Babykins because she’s spayed and slightly oversized, I can live vicariously through you and Zoe.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Skylar she could potentially be shown in UKC conformation.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> Skylar she could potentially be shown in UKC conformation.


Possibly but there’s no UKC near me

I looked up their requirements and they have the same height limit of 15” at the withers so if anyone came to measure we could be disqualified. 

They state they have the right to measure and weight dogs. Fox terriers they have a requirement that those dogs must be weighed before each show. So they could be prepared to measure height too. 

My next poodle haha.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Skylar, congrats to you and Babykins!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Congratulations to you and Babykins . You're doing such great things together.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks everyone.


----------

